
What If GitHub Projects Were as Beautiful as Medium Articles? - theantonio
https://medium.com/@marcbegins/what-if-github-projects-were-as-beautiful-as-medium-articles-e2ee8a03971f
======
parliament32
README files are supposed to be plain text, and are generally viewed in a
terminal after cloning a repo or downloading a project. Markdown isn't
terrible, but once you start creating massive tables like the article's linked
project's readme[1], it ends up getting pretty ugly.

GNU Coding Standards explicitly defines what should be in a readme file:
[https://www.gnu.org/prep/standards/html_node/Releases.html#R...](https://www.gnu.org/prep/standards/html_node/Releases.html#Releases)

[1]
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/marchowardbegins/AlgoHive/...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/marchowardbegins/AlgoHive/master/README.md)

------
theshadowknows
“Nothing like the Medium experience” because you can easily transfer it from
place to place?

